# Is this any good?: Mobile Silver Service Car Valet for £23 with Watt's Gleaming



## simba (May 19, 2009)

The Groupon deal seems good, has anyone used them?
Thanks


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Might want to edit this, as to not upset any of the paying advertisers.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Had this through my email, I'm inclined to say its not THAT great. These groupon things can be a farce. He says we save £47 but in actual fact he's probably only about 25quid for a Valet as I think 70 quid for a valet is awfully expensive


----------



## simba (May 19, 2009)

@Gleammachine

Sorry for that, I was genuinely wanting advice on this as my car is totally filthy!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

simba said:


> @Gleammachine
> 
> Sorry for that, I was genuinely wanting advice on this.


No worries & don't matter to me matey, but might upset some forum supporters in the Glasgow area.


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote from their website

"Includes Rust Prevention flexi Blade Drying"

That says it all. 

I'm sure it will be fine for the "majority" of folk that don't realise or even care how much damage a blade does to a car.


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Oh and cheers Rob btw.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Incredible Detail said:


> "Includes Rust Prevention flexi Blade Drying"


That was what stopped me paying so much attention, then I noticed it is extra for polish. Groupon ad says it includes wax, or did I mis-read it?


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Can't help with how good the job will be but just thought i'd mention that Groupon take 50% commission, so he is actually doing the job for £11.50 :doublesho


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

I mean seriously if you have to ask???

"We also provide other cleaning services domestic and commercial. These services include Boats, Caravans, Snackbars, Windows, office cleaning and Wheelie Bin cleaning."

Am thinking of getting my bins done so I'll bear them in mind.


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Waxamomo said:


> Can't help with how good the job will be but just thought i'd mention that Groupon take 50% commission, so he is actually doing the job for £11.50 :doublesho


And then Groupon will charge VAT on the half they pay out so the valet company will only be getting £9.20 for the service...

Groupon, been there, done that


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Guessing you've been part of a deal and not told how it works properly. It's a great site for the consumers, maybe not so good for providers


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Why don't you just look at sponsors here, instead of risking it.


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

chisai said:


> Guessing you've been part of a deal and not told how it works properly. It's a great site for the consumers, maybe not so good for providers


I'm not slagging them (or didn't mean it to sound like that ) and I have seen it from both sides and agree they can offer good deals.

I have found though that a lot of the restaurant deals for instance don't fully explain that you need to add rice etc and this is not included in the offer - we have been caught out several times by this.

All in all, it is a great way to try something you might not have tried before and a great way for businesses to reach a huge audience in their local area.

I know I've gone slightly off topic here too...


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Never knew that about the grub deals, Thanks.


----------

